

Comparison of few Javascript Frameworks - digamber_kamat
http://akshar.co.in/blog/archives/237

======
JshWright
Obviously english is probably not the author's primary language (given the
tld), but the number of typos makes it almost unreadable...

(The lack of any new or interesting content doesn't help either)

~~~
digamber_kamat
Cant agree with the spellings thing. Yeah the content is probably
uninteresting.

------
MikeMacMan
This article only served to remind me that I've never found a good article
comparing Javascript frameworks in a fair way. Does anyone know of any?

